# Happy Birthday Slimy



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Slimy Sam!
Happy Birthday to you!

Here's hoping you and Amy go out and celebrate big tonight!


----------



## ScareShack

Have a Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's a Slimy Birthday!


----------



## pyro

happy birthday


----------



## heresjohnny

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## perdidoman

Happy B-Day : )


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Birthday slimy!


----------



## turtle2778




----------



## DeadSpider

hiya Slimy!
Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday Slimy!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday


----------



## BuriedAlive

Have a slimy birthday, slimy.


----------



## Lotus

Happy Birthday


----------



## slimy

Thanks for the bday wishes. It's been a good day. Started off by drinking and ended up ( well, not ended up yet) still drinking. 

Sober birthdays are no fun.


----------



## Vlad

Happy birthday Slimy!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Happy Birthday to the Slimy-est person I know.
Hope your day was great


----------



## ScareFX

Happy belated birthday Slimy!


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Yep.. happy belated Birthday Slimey.


----------



## Ghostess

Happy belated birthday, I'm glad you spent it not sober!


----------



## skeletonowl

Happy Birthday! Sorry I didn't get to this earlier


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Belated Birthday slimy!! I know this is late but I hope you had a nice birthday!!*


----------

